# Problem with my tires...?



## HAWK (Mar 5, 2011)

I've ordered from SuperAtv many times and always gotten great service from them. I had been looking at their Dominator tires thinking about ordering and saw that they were on sale for Black Friday. They had them for 10% off. Great deal I thought so I ordered some. When I got them I opened the box (yes they were smashed together and sent in a box) and to my surprise what they sent me wasn't Dominator tires but a Sun-F tire. I called them and was told they get them from another supplier. If this is the case DON'T have pictures of Dominators on the web site. In fact I've seen Dominators in the size that I ordered. I just feel like I've had the oldest trick in the book pulled on me "The Bait and Switch". I just wanted to let people know so maybe no one else will fall for this.


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

HAWK said:


> I've ordered from SuperAtv many times and always gotten great service from them. I had been looking at their Dominator tires thinking about ordering and saw that they were on sale for Black Friday. They had them for 10% off. Great deal I thought so I ordered some. When I got them I opened the box (yes they were smashed together and sent in a box) and to my surprise what they sent me wasn't Dominator tires but a Sun-F tire. I called them and was told they get them from another supplier. If this is the case DON'T have pictures of Dominators on the web site. In fact I've seen Dominators in the size that I ordered. I just feel like I've had the oldest trick in the book pulled on me "The Bait and Switch". I just wanted to let people know so maybe no one else will fall for this.


We pulled nothing over on you sir, they are a dominator tire and this time the supplier forgot to take off there name from the tire. We own the mold and obviously have a manufacturer produce them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

HAWK would you like to apologize now?


----------



## HAWK (Mar 5, 2011)

Polaris425 said:


> HAWK would you like to apologize now?


No I will not apologize. What I will do instead is take this up in private.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Thank you. That is exactly what should have been done in the first place, and I appreciate it. I didnt threaten you, was just a warning to everyone else that thinks they might have wanted to jump in here and start a bunch of crap like last year.


----------



## tacoma_2002 (Jul 16, 2009)

:worthless:

I'd say at least offer up a discounted price for the blems, or offer to return the tires for the correctly label'd ones.

I will agree that most people pay for a name...you guys should be proud he wants the SATV name on his junk.

I've ordered lots of things from SATV also, and still have a few more things on my list to get, and I've never had trouble. There are good guys down at SATV, I have confidence they'll make it right!


----------



## HAWK (Mar 5, 2011)

Guys I would like to set the record straight by saying what a great company SuperATV is and also what a stand up guy Tyler is. They have allowed me to ship the tires back to them for a full refund and are even going to refund me for the return shipping. Now that's the way to run a business! 
Thank you Tyler and SuperATV. You've gone above and beyond to make me happy and keep me as a loyal customer.

Happy Holidays Everyone!


----------



## SuperATV (May 3, 2010)

I also would like to state for future reference of these tires why they have sun-f on the tire opposed to dominator.

We have been asked for years ever since we brought out the 30" dominator if were were ever going to produce a smaller version of them. So we stepped up to the plate and talked to our supplier about getting smaller ones. They made us aware they were already being produced but have the name sun-f in the mold. So SuperATV being the company they are in giving you great products at an affordable price we decided we were not going to have a new mold make that states Dominator instead of Sun-F to keep product cost down and keep the price right for the end consumer. I assure you they are no different then our larger dominator tires they mold is just a little different.

Thanks


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Who cares what it says on the side as long as the tread is right and the price too! :rockn:

Thanks for thinking of the customers! :bigok:


----------



## grizz660muddin (Apr 1, 2011)

thats the way i am to dont care wat its called or name on side as long as the tread is the same as pictured on the site good to see u got it the problem fixed.


----------



## brute574 (Aug 10, 2011)

tacoma_2002 said:


> :worthless:
> 
> I'd say at least offer up a discounted price for the blems, or offer to return the tires for the correctly label'd ones.
> 
> I will agree that most people pay for a name...you guys should be proud he wants the SATV name on his junk.


 
I Agree,


----------

